# Breech plug wrench



## jaco242 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a T/C Omega with a scope mounted on it. The breech plug wrench that came with it is short so when I wrench out the plug it hits the scope. Anyone know where to get a longer wrench at?


----------



## graybeard (Jan 4, 2006)

I have the knight disc. extreme ,I had the same problem so know I use a 12mm socket on a extension for a 1/2 inch drive ratchet wrench.It works great.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

I know what you're talking about. I screw the breech plug in until it is snug with the wrench without using the metal rod. I will then take the rod and wrench together just to make sure the breech plug is threaded all the way in. When I go to take it out, just use the wrench and rod together to loosen the plug and then I can spin it out the rest of the way without using the rod.


----------



## jaco242 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's what I did for my T/C Firehawk. I can break it down, use the other side to unscrew it to get at the spring. The string was for keeping it around my neck, obviously cumbersome so it stays in my shooting bag. It's works awesomely.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

The breech plug is just supposed to be snugged tight. A lot of guys are overtightening theirs so much that they can't get them out. The charge isn't gonna unscrew the breech plug.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree you don't have to reef the plug in, just snug. I use a 10" extension with a socket wrench on the breech plug.


----------



## jaco242 (Oct 25, 2008)

More great tips. Thanks to all.


----------



## Anderson (May 17, 2005)

I also use a socket and ratchet with an extension as others have posted. I don't even carry my breech tool that came with the gun anymore. Another tip: I carry a golf ball with a hole drilled part way through. The golf ball fits over the end of the Omega ramrod and gives me a better grip on the ramrod when I load. I've found I don't need a ball starter anymore.

Tim


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

I think this would probably work:

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=748933


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

As stated use a 1/4" drive socket - you can use extensions, hand drivers, breaker bars, and any other conventional tool needed. I found a metric size gave me a little better fit on the Encore than SAE [11mm I think?]

You may find some brand / style sockets are too big O.D. to fit - may have to try a couple.

And the #1 most important tip: FINGER SNUG ONLY WITH THREAD LUBE !!


----------

